# TWRP: Format Data. Now What?



## kujo82 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi!
To change rom I installed TWRP.
And put a .zip of the new rom on the /sdcard fake mountpoint.
I wanted to create a clean base so I hit all the "wipe" button








After "Factory reset" and "Format Data" I think that also the sdcard partition has gone.
Because going to the install menu I can't see my zip.
Now I don't know what to do...
I'm here with the TWRP screen waiting for my instructions.
Help please. Thanks


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, format data wipes /data/media which is your /sdcard.
Plug your phone into your computer , then issue
'adb push ROMname.zip /data/media'

Once the push is complete choose install and navigate to the new .zip flash gapps reboot system.

sent via electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

EDIT:ninja'd


----------

